# I found a sulky on craigslist!!!



## Mominis (Apr 20, 2010)

I found a sulky on craigslist today for the incredible price of $150! I emailed the guy and asked him to measure the shafts. I told him that if the sulky would fit, he could consider it sold. Now, to ask the experts...Shake is 34.5" at the last hair. What shaft length would fit him? Is there a reasonable range of sizes that would fit? I appreciate your replies as I may be able to get this deal done today. I know it's a little early as he isn't even in the bridle yet, but I just can't pass up the sulky at this price, if it will fit. Thanks, in advance, for your advice.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

You will want anything from a 48 to a 52 I think... maybe give or take an inch...


----------



## Mominis (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Andrea!


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

Taller B minis are best in a 54" (that was the size of my last Jerald, I did drive a horse your size in it and it was a touch big). So I'd go with a bit smaller...

Andrea


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2010)

I just went out to measure my sulky. I laid the tape at the tip of the shaft and followed the curve of the wood. It was 64". Not sure if that is the correct way to measure a shaft. It was 30" wide at the base, inside the shafts. I use it with my 34" horses.

How exciting to find one on Craigslist!!! Good luck.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

Marsha... I think you just measure straight from the tip to the singletree bar place.

Shetland ponies (up to 46" tall) have carts with 67-72" shafts, so I highly doubt a 34" horse would go in a 64" shaft?

Andrea


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2010)

Andrea,

Thanks. I wasn't sure how to measure. It didn't seem logical/accurate to follow the curve of the shaft with the tape.




I didn't think I was doing it right, but I've never had a need to measure a shaft before. Now I know!

Mine is an old Jerald.

Marsha


----------



## Mominis (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought it!!!! The shafts are only 48", but I can sure use it to let him see the cart, have him follow it around so he isn't scared of it, even walk him in hand and hold the shafts on either side of him while we walk in hand so that he gets comfortable with the shafts being moved around him. I'm sure I'll have to buy another one when we actually hook him, but for a training device, $150 was just too good to pass up. I figure I can sell it when it's time to get a bigger one to actually hook him to and get my money back out of it pretty easily. I hope that was a good decision.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

I bet it will fit him just fine. All you can do is put him in and find out





Good find! enjoy!

Andrea


----------



## Mominis (Apr 20, 2010)

nvm, I figured it out. See next post. Thanks.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 20, 2010)

AHA! Thanks to the step by step instructions on the FAQ forum, I figured it out. It's a little rough, but what do you think?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2010)

What a good deal! YOu certainly won't have any trouble passing it along if it won't work for you.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Apr 20, 2010)

When we were with Doc getting horses measured at Nationals, Steak N Shake was offically measured at 35 inches.

The sulky that you bought will fit him fine, great deal you found on Craigslist. Hope to see you at the shows with Steak, he is awesome !

Good Luck with him at the shows and looking forward in seeing you at the Nationals

We have sold alot of farm equipment and advertised our manure to sell and usually have great luck !


----------



## Mominis (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm....my official measuring stick said he's 34.5" Guess I need to try it again. We were on level ground, forelegs directly under him, recently trimmed, no clothes on him, and standing quietly like a gentleman. I guess I must have somehow read it wrong but I can't imagine how. Interesting.

Shake is realy doing well. He's learned a lot since he's arrived. He has been very well mannered and was obviously well handled from birth. But, we have been doing a lot of desensitizing, learning some things like I like all of my horses to know (putting their head down on cue, giving through the poll and throatlatch when asked, flat walking without getting over stimulated, trotting in hand without being spastic, turning on the forehand, starting to learn turns on the haunch, and that sort of thing). We have also started him on a nutrition and suppplementation program that I designed and sent to the University for analysis and approval last week. He has began his conditioning program for his in hand classes this year. (Please correct my terminology, is it called 'in hand' or is it called 'halter' in the AMHRs?)

Once the vet gets his teeth done on Thursday, I measured him for a bit and we will start having him carry the bit in our conditioning work as well as accustoming him to the surcingle and crupper, and now to his new training cart...VERY slowly. We have a good year to get it done and I'm in no rush. Shake is setting the pace and I am reading his reactions before we move on to a new thing. He is easily one of the smartest horses I've worked with. He makes every day a pleasure.

We are definately going to Nationals for the Futurity class, as the rule book states that no qualification is needed for that class. With luck, we may be able to hit two shows before then so we can get qualified for open halter as well. But if not, no big deal. The real showing comes next season.

Thanks for the kind words, Pam. I know you really like Shake and I'm so flattered. He is really an amazing horse. I'm so glad I listened to Doc and went with Shake. He and I are a perfect match, personality wise.

I can hardly wait to go get his new cart on Friday. I have to borrow a truck to do it since I drive a sports car. I'm sure I won't be able to stop talking about it until I get it picked up and get a good look at it.

Looking forward to seeing you at Nationals.

Once quick question about that show...is there a place that is preferable to stall at that show? If I get entries in early, is it more likely that I will get a good location? I don't really know anyone outside of the forums, so we will be stalling alone. I just don't want to be stalled 400 miles from the show ring. Any advice as to what location to request, if that is allowed?

Thanks again. You all have been great in helping me make sure the cart is the right size. And, as always Pam, you are a great source of information.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

He does need qualified for Nationals for his Futurity class, only weanlings do not need to be qualified. 2 shows under 4 judges.

I think I will give the registry a call on that ... because we were always told that you had to qualify but I would rather be safe and qualify the horse anyways to be sure, other than a weanling of course going to be shown. We don't only show our horses in Futurity anyway at the Nationals.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 21, 2010)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> He does need qualified for Nationals for his Futurity class, only weanlings do not need to be qualified. 2 shows under 4 judges.


Sorry but I believe you are wrong there. According to the rule book you DON'T have to qualify a horse of any age to show in the Futurity classes held in conjunction with the National show - the money you paid to enter and sustain the horse in the Futurity is your qualification. Of course they may only be qualified and shown in the Futurity till they are 3 years old.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 21, 2010)

Mominis... we do call it "halter" because with the minis there are SO many "in hand" classes. We have in-hand jumping and hunter, we have in-hand obstacle (and driven obstacle) and in-hand roadster (and driven roadster). So therefore, we just call halter classes "halter."

I DO think you should go ahead and qualify him for Nationals. If you're going to bother going for Futurity, you might as well have fun and go for more than that! I think you would looooooooooooooove liberty and I bet your guy would do well, despite there usually being dozens and dozens of horses entered





I suggest you at least qualify him and show him in Amateur Halter at Nationals, and liberty... and why not just enter him in Open halter for the heck of it?

You're gonna be there ANYWAY, right, watching all the classes? 

Andrea


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh and I also don't believe you need to qualify for Futurity classes.

Here it is in the Rulebook on page 299:

The Futurity classes are held in conjunction with the

National Miniature Show. You do not have to qualify your

horse at another show to show in the futurity. There is a

separate futurity Judge to judge only the futurity classes. Any

horse regardless of age will show Under Division if 34 inches

or under, Over Division if 34 inches through 38 inches.

DEADLINE FOR NOMINATING

& SUSTAINING FORMS IS MARCH 1st

Andrea


----------



## Mominis (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Andrea. That is the page I was reading as well. I think I'm going to make a call to AMHR just to find out for sure.

I would just love to be able to get Shake out to a show or two before Nationals, don't get me wrong. But there are two potential problems with that. A. Lawsuits take forever to settle and the idiot drunk child that hit me and totaled out my car (and my shoulder, back, and neck) in December is still continuing her court date and I'm waiting for the lawsuit to settle to buy my rig to haul. So with luck it will be over with soon and we can go on with our lives, buy our rig and hit a few shows. However, the justice system and insurance companies are slooooooow and who knows when they'll actually get that done. and B. I'm bucking for a promotion at work and may or may not be able to take off two four day weekends before Nationals to get to the shows. I have already reserved the Nationals dates off though.

I do have a few dates circled on my calendar for late summer. If things go well, I may be able to hit one of the SMLEC shows and one of the Iowa shows, but I'm not counting on it. Just hoping.

I'm taking a very casual attitude about showing this year. I'm really focused on being 100% prepared for next season. Being able to go to any shows this year at all is a bonus. I'm just excited to be able to go.

Okay, so it is called halter. Thanks for educating me. LOL There are so many different terms, but I will make an effort to remember to call it halter.

I am not eligible for amateur classes, but I would like to qualify him in open. I'm not sure about liberty, I've never seen a mini liberty class except for on youtube. I'll give that some thought, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Echo Jubilee (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with 60inch shafts, as they work well I have found w/ horses measuring up to 36in...hope this helps...Echo Jubilee


----------



## Mominis (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Echo Jubilee. I did purchase the cart in the photo. I pick it up Friday. If it ends up being too small for him to use as a training cart, I can at least have it to do some basic desensitization and that sort of thing and then sell it on to buy one that fits.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 22, 2010)

Tomorrow!!!! I get the cart tomorrow!!! I can't wait!!!

Sorry, I had to get that out of my system. Shake's vet appointment is today to have his teeth done and I had to get up VERY early (for me), so I'm running on sraight caffine right now. lol


----------



## Mominis (Apr 23, 2010)

I picked the cart up today. Both tires are flat, and there's a little rust on the back of the seat, but it looks like it is surface damage only and should come out okay with steel wool. I'm so happy. I led Shake past it and he barely even turned an ear at it.

To everyone who has posted on this thread, thanks for helping me make the right decision in buying this. I'm thrilled and it looks like it will fit him nicely.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!

The tires may be flat from sitting in one spot so long. But that is an easy, economical fix. You did good!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 23, 2010)

All of my horses are under 34". We have I believe 48"-49" shafts on all of our carts. I have a set of 54" shafts that are just hanging around. They are black and the same design as on your sulky. I am measuring from single tree to tip. The 54" shafts were way too long for any of my 34" and under horses. PM me and we can discuss if you want the shafts.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 25, 2010)

That was a great deal on the sulky, but I just cannot picture a 34.5" horse fitting into it. He may fit into the shafts just fine, but with that wooden basket on it, there is going to be no leg room for him--not with the basket coming straight down at the front. He will surely hit his heels on it when he trots, possibly even when he walks if he strides out well. If the basket comes off, then the sulky may work just fine.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 25, 2010)

Minimor said:


> That was a great deal on the sulky, but I just cannot picture a 34.5" horse fitting into it. He may fit into the shafts just fine, but with that wooden basket on it, there is going to be no leg room for him--not with the basket coming straight down at the front. He will surely hit his heels on it when he trots, possibly even when he walks if he strides out well. If the basket comes off, then the sulky may work just fine.



It does have stirrups and I have a friend who welds (the basket is metal), so I may have him look at it and see about removing the basket and just use the stirrups (I don't know that is that they are called, no experience here at all with a vehicle with 'stirrups,' please educate me if I am using the wrong term--I want to learn the right way to say what I mean. I've never worked with anything other than a good old pleasure cart.)

I wouldn't have thought of removing the basket, thank you Minimor!.


----------

